# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα ή ουδέτερη

## jk21

*
Βασικη συνταγη* 

Για *κοκκινα καναρίνια ή mosaic* οταν βαφεται το κοκκινο κομματι του φτερωματος τους 



*250 ml γαλα φρεσκο ή υψηλης παστεριωσης πληρες 
4 ασπραδια αυγου
2 πληρη αυγα 
6 κουταλιες της σουπας πολεντα  (σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου απο καταστηματα βιολογικων , επιλεγοντας αυτη με το πιο εντονο χρωμα )
1 κουταλια της σουπας μελι*

η παρασκευη εχει την ιδια διαδικασια  , οπως της αυγοτροφης στο  βιντεο  




Η υφη γινεται ακομα καλυτερη και η αυγοτροφη δεν πιανει ευκολα κρουστα στην ταιστρα αν προσθεσουμε εξ αρχης στο γαλα και 

*3 κουταλιες της σουπας κινοα* O σπόρος κινόα και η αξία του στη διατροφή των πτηνών η οποια καθως το γαλα ζεσταινεται και στη συνεχεια της προετοιμασιας μαλακωνει και γινεται ενα με την αυγοτροφη 

Εξ αρχης στο γαλα  , μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε *2 κουταλιες της σουπας* Σπαθόλαδο 


με ολες τις θετικες ιδιοτητες του και συγχρονως την κοκκινη  χρωστικη του , που προσθετει η υπερικινη που περιεχει ,πληρως απορροφησιμη και με ευεγερτικες ιδιοτητες .Εχει δοκιμασθει εδω και καποιους μηνες ,χωρις κανενα προβλημα στα πουλια.

Εφοσον καποιος εχει ετοιμασει εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας σε γλυκερινη ή εχει καποιο αλλο συμπληρωμα λουτεινης πχ απο ταραξακο (τα πεταλα του )  , μπορει να το προσθεσει και αυτο την ιδια στιγμη με το σπαθολαδο .

*Αν δεν εχουμε* ή δεν θελουμε να κανουμε προσθηκη σπαθολαδου ,*τοτε βαζουμε 2 κουταλιες της σουπας ελαιολαδο* ή ελαιολαδο στο οποιο ειχαμε αφησει να εκχυλιστει ριγανη ή δενδρολιβανο ή θυμαρι ή συνδιασμο τους 

Τυχον επιφυλαξη ή αμφισβητιση της θετικης επιδρασης της λουτεινης στο κοκκινο χρωμα των καναρινιων που εχουν γενετικα την προδιαθεση  , νομιζω απαντιεται σαφεστατα πια , με δυο συγκεκριμενες ερευνες της επιστημης σε κοκκινα καναρινια   

*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;  ποστ 54*



Στα υλικα της αυγοτροφης  μπορει να προστεθει και να διαλυθει στο γαλα και σκονη 


*Σουμακ*  *Σουμάκ ( sumac ) εναλλακτική φυσική χρωστική για τα καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα*





( 2 κουταλια του γλυκου και εφοσον υπαρχει αποδοχη απο τα πουλια ,και επιπλεον ελευθερα ,αφου οπως θα δειτε ειναι τροφη των πουλιων και ιδιαιτερα του καρδιναλιου στη φυση )


Μπορουμε επισης πριν ριξουμε τα αυγα και ενω η πολεντα εχει σφιξει με το γαλα  , να προσθεσουμε και *μιση βρασμενη σε χυτρα* (για 15 σχεδον ειναι οκ ) *γλυκοπατατα* ,αφου την εχουμε τριψει στο μουλτι *σε μορφη πουρε*  .Στον πουρε γλυκοπατατας  , μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε την χρωστικη που αντιστοιχει στο συνολικο βαρος της αυγοτροφης που ετοιμαζουμε και να ομογενοποιηθει στο μουλτι  ,αν αφαιρεσουμε τα υγρα υλικα .Σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση την διαλυουμε (ποσοτητα που αντιστοιχει στο βαρος της συνολικης και παλι αυγοτροφης αν αφαιρεσουμε το βαρος των υγρων ) σε ελαχιστο νερο και την ριχνουμε πανω στο σιμιγδαλι που εχει αρχιζει να πήζει με το γαλα .*Η γλυκοπατατα ειναι η μεγαλυτερη φυσικη β καροτινης* 

https://www.healthaliciousness.com/a...a-carotene.php

,πολυ πανω απο τα καροτα και *δεν απαιτειται προσθηκη συνθετικου ετοιμου σκευασματος επιπλεον* .Αν το ετοιμο σκευασμα χρωστικης που βαζουμε περιεχει ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η χρηση της .


Στην συνταγη μπορει να μπει , πριν τα αυγα και 1 κουταλι του γλυκου παστα ντοματας 



Μπορουμε επισης να προσθεσουμε και 4 τριμμενα βραζιλιανικα φυστικια  να μας καλυψουν πληρως τις αναγκες σε σεληνιο , οταν θα ριξουμε και το σιμιγδαλι 

Βραζιλιάνικο φυστίκι , brazil nuts  


Επισης φυστικια τριμμενα ,ηλιοσπορο αποφλοιωμενο ή κολοκυθοσπορο αποφλοιωμενο μια χουφτα , πλουσια σε πρωτεινες και λιπαρα οξεα 


*Στο τελος* της παρασκευης της και ενω εχουμε ριξει και τα αυγα  οπως δειχνει το βιντεο  , οταν θα ριξουμε το μελι , μπορουμε διαλυμενες σε ελαχιστο χλιαρο  γαλα ( 10 με 20 ml ) να προσθεσουμε και 

*2 κουταλιες της σουπας γυρη*
*Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)*


*και μιση κουταλια του γλυκου σπιρουλινα* 

 πλουσιες σε πρωτεινες , βιταμινες ,ιχνοστοιχεια και χρωστικες .*Αν κατι τετοιο γινει ,απλα ανακατευουμε λιγο παραπανω χρονο * για να απορροφηθει η υγρασια που προσθεσαμε 

Η αυγοτροφη ειναι πολυ υψηλης συστασης σε πρωτεινη και αν θελει καποιος να την παρεχει οχι στην κρεμωδη υφη της ,μπορει να την αναμιξει σε ενα μουλτι ισοποσα * με ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ή τριμμενη φρυγανια ή τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης (ή μιγμα των υλικων αυτων )* και να πετυχει ενα αφρατο αποτελεσμα μιας συνηθισμενης ετοιμης αυγοτροφης στην οποια εχει προστεθει νερο .Ολα αυτα με τελικο αποτελεσμα πρωτεινης που δεν πεφτει κατω του 20 %


η τελικη μορφη της θα ειναι πανω κατω ετσι , αν τοποθετησουμε την αυγοτροφη οταν κρυωσει λιγο πανω σε λαδοχαρτο και τυλιξουμε ποτε απ τη μια και ποτε απο την αλλη ,ωστε να της δωσουμε αυτη τη μορφη 






την *κοβουμε σε μεριδες των 3 ημερων* και τη διατηρουμε *για πολυ καιρο στην καταψυξη* ,ενω *στο ψυγειο διατηρειται ανετα 3 μερες* (και περισσοτερο αλλα ετσι δινεται φρεσκοτατη ) 


*
Συνταγη* *Ουδέτερης αυγοτροφής* 
*Για λευκα καναρινια ή κοκκινου παραγοντα (πχ mosaic )  , όταν απαγορευονται τροφές που εχουν χρωστικες ιδιοτητες ( πρωτες 45 μερες των νεοσσων οταν επηρεζεται το λευκο τους ) 
*

*Στην αρχικη συνταγη*

*αντι των 2 αυγων  προσθετουμε 4 ασπραδια και 1 κουταλι ελαιολαδο 
αντι πολεντα  ,βαζουμε σιμιγδαλι σιτου* 

η κινοα μπαινει κανονικα 

*Σπαθολαδο ,Σουμακ , γλυκοπατατα ,γυρη ,σπιρουλινα δεν επιτρεπονται .*Αντι αυτων στο τελος διαλυουμε και προσθετουμε πολυβιταμινη να περιεχει σιγουρα βιτ Α στη συνθεση της 


Σημειωσεις πανω στις συνταγες :

Αν δεν εχουμε παχουλα πουλια ,μπορουμε αντι των επιπλεων 4 ασπραδιων ,να προσθεσουμε 2 πληρη αυγα 

Η ετοιμη αυγοτροφη που τυχον θα επιλεξει να αναμιξει στο μουλτι με την πιο πανω συνταγη ,πρεπει να ειναι ξηρου τυπου .Αν θελει να το κανει με πατε  ,πρεπει σιγουρα στη συνταγη να μην μπει το ελαιολαδο ,αν και δεν συγκρινεται το ελαιολαδο με το δυσκολα ταγγιζομενο μονοακορεστο ελαικο οξυ   με τα επεξεργασμενα πολυκαιρισμενα και ψημενα λαδια μιας πατε ετοιμης αυγοτροφης 


Για οποιον δεν θελει να σκεφτει χρηση λουτεινης με τιποτα στην αυγοτροφη του και δεν δεχεται επιστημονικες ερευνες ,να του πω οτι ηδη μεσω της καροφυλλης

http://www.efsa.europa.eu/sites/default/files/scientific_output/files/main_documents/3047.pdf 

οπως ξεκαθαρα μπορουμε να δουμε 

http://www.efsa.europa.eu/sites/defa...ments/3047.pdf 

στη συνθεση της 




> _CAROPHYLL® Red 10 % contains the active substance canthaxanthin. The composition ofCAROPHYLL® Red 10 % contains (w/w) 10 % canthaxanthin, 2.2 % ethoxyquin, 62.8 %lignosulphonate, 10 % dextrin (yellow) and 15 % corn starch._



δινει και μια κιτρινης χρωσης ουσια την dextrin 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dextrin

και corn starch  ...  ουσια που οχι μονο η carophyll red αλλα και αλλες χρωστικες εχουν ως ενα απο τα υλικα βασης ή το βασικο υλικο 

η πιο πανω προταση μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και σε κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα ή κιτρινα mosaic ,οταν δεν επηρεαζεται το λευκο τους ,εφοσον εχει αφαιρεθει καθε πηγη κοκκινης χρωστικης ,οχι ομως οι πηγες λουτεινης !







Η πιο πανω προταση μπορει να γινει με τη χρηση χρωστικων στις προτεινομενες απ τα σκευασματα δοσολογιες και να τονισει ακομα καλυτερο το χρωμα των πουλιων .Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν προτεινεται με χρηση χρωστικης πανω απ τα ορια τα προτεινομενα απο τα ετοιμα σκευασματα ! 

Ομως η δικια μου ξεκαθαρη προταση ,ειναι η χρηση της , παραλληλα με την μιση δοσολογια απο αυτη που προτεινεται στα σκευασματα ή τουλαχιστον μικροτερη .Θα εχετε αποτελεσματα που δεν θα πιστευετε οτι μπορειτε να εχετε .Σκεφτειτε ενα μπουκαλι που εχετε βαλει ενα χωνι να το γεμισετε λαδι .... Αν ριξετε με δυναμη παραπανω λαδι ... απλα θα βγει εξω απ το χωνι και θα λερωσει τα παντα ... αν ριχνετε σταθερα και μικροτερη ποσοτητα ,ολο το λαδι θα εισελθει πολυ νωριτερα μεσα στο μπουκαλι ... Ετσι ειναι το συκωτι και η χρωστικη που το φορτωνεται ! Τα ορια των εταιριων σαφως ειναι μη τοξικα , αλλα το μη τοξικο δεν ειναι και το ιδανικοτερο .Ειδικα οταν ειναι κοινο μυστικο ,οτι οσοι ειστε οργανωμενοι ,συχνα παρασυρεστε και τα ξεπερνατε κατα πολυ  .Υπαρχουν εκτροφεις που εχουν δοκιμασει τον ηπιο τροπο .... ακολουθειστε τους ! Δοκιμαστε σε καποια πουλια  σας και συγκρινετε την ιδια χρονια με αλλα πουλια ,της ιδιας γραμμης ομως ! Αξιζει  ... δεν ειναι απαραιτητο και κει οι Ευρωπαιοι να μας πεισουν αργοτερα να τους ακολουθησουμε ... Ας μας ακολουθησουν μια φορα και εκεινοι !!! Τολμηστε !

----------


## Harris 78

Τι να σου πω τωρα. Με εκανες κομματια. Πιο αναλυτικα δεν μπορουσε να γινει. Το πες και το κανες. Πραγματικα με καλυπτει πληρες. Αυριο μπαινουν οι κατσαρολες στη φωτια και ξεκινανε ζυμωση. Ευχαριστω Δημητρη για την υπομονη σου και την επιμονη σου να μας βοηθας και να μας ανοιγεις τα ματια. Οταν βρω καμια δυσκολια ή απορια επανερχομαι.
Υγ. Μαγεια μπυρας να βαλω ή δεν χρειαζεται?

----------


## jk21

η αυγοτροφη ειναι υπερπληρης σε πρωτεινη και δε χρειαζεται καθολου συνθετικο σκευασμα ως προσθηκη  , παρα μονο στην ουδετερη μορφη της οταν θελει συνθετικη βιτ Α που λειπει με την αφαιρεση του κροκου  ,ειδικα αν τα λευκου παραγοντα ειναι λιποχρωμικα και εχουν δυσκολια συνθεσης .Συμφωνα με πτηνιατρο ,ακομα και τα mosaic εχουν καπως αυξημενη αναγκη σε βιτ Α ,οχι φυσικα τοσο μεγαλη οσο τα λευκα .Ομως μια φυσικη πηγη πρωτεινης και βιταμινων παντα χωρα ,σε μικρη ομως ποσοτητα να μην σου χαλασει τη γευση .Η μαγεια εχει ιδιαιτερη γευση και προσθεσε εφοσον την εχουν συνηθισει τα πουλια σου .Ειδικα οταν δεν θα εχεις κροκους 


Οταν βλεπω καποιον να ενδιαφερεται   , ξερουν αρκετοι εδω μεσα ,οτι προσπαθω να δωσω οτι μπορω 


Παραθετω και δυο βιντεακια με αποδοχη της εκδοχης της για καρδερινες

----------


## Harris 78

Και κατι ακομα. Ειπες για εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας ή συμπληρωμα λουτεινης απο ταραξακο. Εγω εχω το εκχυλισμα για την προστασια του συκωτιου που μου εδωσε η Δεσπινα και την ευχαριστω. Κανει αυτο? Αν ναι σε ποια ποσοτητα

----------


## jk21

Σαφεστατα κανει !!! πιο εχεις ; ετοιμο ή εχει καποιο φτιαχτο με βοτανα; το διαλυεις εξ αρχης στο γαλα .Το milkthistle liquid natures plus ειναι το πιο πυκνο που ξερω και χωρις αλκοολ αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλα πια 

Σκευασματα λουτεινης παντως εχει  η unica ,η  oropharma ,  η easyyem  , η legadin  ειτε απο κατηφε ειτε απο ταραξακο ή συνδιασμο βοτανων

----------


## Harris 78

Αυτο
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%85


Αλλα και αυτο με παρα πολλα εξτρα ακομα
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%86%CE%AE

----------


## 11panos04

Τα κοκκινου  παραγοντα καναρινια αλλα καί ιθαγενη εξωτικα και μη,θα βαφτουν οσο χρειαζεται συμφωνα με τα στανταρτ των αγωνων,προκειμενου να κατεβαινουν σε διαγωνισμο;

----------


## Harris 78

> Τα κοκκινου  παραγοντα καναρινια αλλα καί ιθαγενη εξωτικα και μη,θα βαφτουν οσο χρειαζεται συμφωνα με τα στανταρτ των αγωνων,προκειμενου να κατεβαινουν σε διαγωνισμο;


Αυτο θα σου το απαντησει ο Δημητρης οπως το εκανε και σε εμενα φιλε

----------


## thanmar78

Δημήτρη έγραψες πάλι, αν θες βάλε την ανάρτηση και στην σελίδα του ΠΕΣΥΠ.

----------


## jk21

Χαρη δινεις ελευθερα !


Πανο η προταση μου ειναι μια αυγοτροφη που περιεχει και χρωστικη ειτε στην κανονικη προτεινομενη απο την εταιρια δοσολογια  ( που με την προσθηκη φυσικων χρωστικων και ειδικα των λουτεινουχων σιγουρα θα εχει πιο λαμπερο αποτελεσμα ) ειτε στη μιση δοσολογια  ,που ναι πιστευω οτι μπορει να εχει καλο διαγωνιστικο αποτελεσμα !!! Βασικα πιστευω οτι θα εχει καλυτερο και απο κανονικη δοσολογια και σιγουρα καλυτερο για την μεσοπροθεσμη υγεια των πουλιων .Ενα καλα βαθμολογημενο πουλι ,ειναι χρησιμο και για τα επομενα χρονια σε ενα εκτροφεα ! Σιγουρα δεν θα εχει χειροτερο και εχουν υπαρξει μελη μας που εχουν κανει πανω κατω χρηση αυτης της αυγοτροφης με χαμηλη  χρωστικη ή και καθολου

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη έγραψες πάλι, αν θες βάλε την ανάρτηση και στην σελίδα του ΠΕΣΥΠ.


ειναι ηδη σχεδον μια ωρα ανεβασμενο φυσικα και εκει  και πριν λιγο εκανες και like  :Happy:

----------


## 11panos04

Μαλιστα.καλως.Θα ηταν ωραιο να δουμε καποια μελη που να το εκαναν.να ανεβασουν σε φωτογρ.την καρτελα βαθμολογιας για να δουμε πώς πηγδ στην κατηγορια "λιποχρωμα".Τί θελω να πω κ γιατι το λεω...Εαν σκοπος καποιου ειναι η παροχη μιας σπιτικης αυγογροφης(γτ συνηθως στις ετοιμες εχει μια κατηγορια αρτοσκευασματα που αντε να βρεις τί ηταν αυτα ακριβως...)μαζι με τη χρωστικη,τοτε οντως συμφωνω.ειναι πολυ ωραια κ σωστη.Εαν ομως το θεμα σ ειναι η κατηγορια του λιποχρωματος τοτε πρωτα θα βρεις γενετικα σωστα πουλια,με το βαθος κ την ενταση κ κυριως να μη χανουν τα χαραλτηριστικα τους τη δευτερη κ την τριτη χρονια(οπως στα μαυροκοκκινα που τα ποδια τους τον επομενο χρονο ξανοιγουν.κατι που οσους κριτες ρωτησα μου ειπαν οτι κανονικα ειναι ελαττωμα.ειναι δλδ πουλι της μιας χρονιας.ενω το καλο πουλι ειναι καλο κ την αλλη κ την παραλλη χρονια με μικρη αποκλιση),και σε συνδυασμο με τη χρωστικη θα εχεις ενα πολυ καλο αν οχι αριστο αποτελεσμα...ακομη κ με μιση δοσολογια καροφυλλης το αποτελεσμα ηταν ιδιο...Επιπροσθετως.οσον αγορα στη λουτεινη για το κοκκινισμα.θεωρω καλως να δινεται ουδετερη αυγοτροφη καθως θα κιτρινισει ιδιως στα μεγαλα φτερα στα μωσαικα(που παλι εχει να κανει με γενετικη προδιαθεση,γτ υπαρχουν κ πουλια που ειναι καθαρα και ετσι πρεπει να ειναι στην κριση),αλλα στα κοκκινα κ λοιπα πληρως κοκκινα δεν ειχα θεμα οσο ρουψεν κ να εφαγαν.η μικρη μ εμπειρια λεει οτι αμα πεσει χημικη ουσια χρωστικη...οσο λουτεινη κ να βαλεις,κιτρινο δε θα δεις.

----------


## jk21

Πανο η αυγοτροφη προοριζεται για ολα τα πουλια , διαγωνιστικα και μη ,αλλα αν προκειται για μη διαγωνιστικα  , δεν θα συνιστουσα καθολου χρωστικη ή μαλλον γιατι οχι το 1/5 της  , γιατι σε χαμηλα ποσα η κανθαξανθινη δεν κουραζει ιδιαιτερα  , ενω σε πολυ χαμηλα  

*Καροτενοειδή ποστ 5*δηλαδη 6 mg (oχι γραμμαρια  που δινουν οι εκτροφεις .... ) ανα κιλο τροφης ,εχει και θετικα αποτελεσματα στο ανοσοποιητικο των πουλιων και την εκκολαπτικοτητα στους νεοσσους .

Σε πουλια πρωτης χρονιας λοιπον (εχει μπει mosaic χωρις συνθετικες χρωστικες και κοκκινο με μιση αν θυμαμαι χρωστικη σκευασματος της manitoba ) εχουν μπει φωτο στο φορουμ απο μελη μας και τα εχουν δει τα υπολοιπα και υποθετω θα μπουν και αλλα στην πορεια 


περι λουτεινης ....  μαλλον δεν ανοιξες το συνδεσμο που παραπεμπω και αναφερεται σε 2 *επιστημονικες* ερευνες και* καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα

*οπου ειναι σαφες οτι η λουτεινη δεν βαφει κιτρινο κανενα πραγματικο κοκκκινου παραγοντα καναρινι .Εκτος αν μιλαμε για ενοχληση του λευκου , οταν δεν πρεπει να δινουμε καθολου χρωστικες ... Eιτε λουτεινη δωσεις τοτε ειτε κανθαξανθινη κακο θα κανεις ...


οσο για το ρουψεν και παλι μαλλον δεν ανοιξες τον συνδεσμο που παρεθεσα στο ποστ 54

*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*με 28 mg ανα κιλο   και 11 mg ανα κιλο το κεχρακι  , περισσοτερο λουτεινη δινει ο καναρινοσπορος αν ειναι 60 % στο μιγμα  , παρα το ρουπσεν με 20 %   ....

ταδε εφη oropharma ...

https://www.yumpu.com/de/document/vi...d-versele-laga    σελ 3 




 οχι jk  ...



τελος και με αυτο τον μυθο  ... η maizgluten απο το καλαμποκακι που εχουν οι περισσοτερες χρωστικες ως βαση (αν θες ψαξτο ) εχει 217 mg ανα  κιλο ....

----------


## 11panos04

Ολα τα αρχεια σου τα ανοιξα δημητρη και την αποψη που εχω δε μου την αλλαζεις,οτι δηλαδη εμμενεις στη θεωρια,δλδ στο οτι 1+1=2...Παραθετεις ερευνες και γραπτα στοιχεια τα οποια ο καθενας μπορει να βρει στο ιντερνετ...αλλα επειδη μιλαμε για ρατσες που,απ τον πιο απλο ως τον επαγγελματια εκγροφεα(πχ santi...) ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι ειναι αποτελεσματα πειραματων χρονων κι εν τελει καθιερωθηκαν απο μια επιτροπη.ειτε χρωματος ειτε τυπου κλπ...κι αυτες οι ρατσες εχουν τα χαραλτηριστικα τους που στην πραξη επιβεβαιωνονται η διαψευδονται...και για του λογου το αληθες το παραδειγμα της χρωστικης επειδη λεμε τωρα,που τουλαχιστον για την καθαρη καροφυλλη μιας κι αυτη χρησιμοποιουσα χρονια.πιστευω οτι κι αντι για 10 γραμμαρια στο κιλο αν βαλεις...ακομη κ 5 θα σου πω...το αποτελεσμα ειναι ιδιο...κι ομως ολοι οι εκτροφεις αν μαζεψεις αποψεις θα δεις μεσο ορο στα 10 γραμμαρια...γι αυτο ξαναλεω...ολα αυτα που ασχετα απ το κομματι υγεια,που δεν αμφιβαλλω ειναι οντως υγιεινα,εχουν και το κομματι του στανταρ...τα χεις δοκιμασει;;;Εχεις πουλια που να τα δοκιμασες και κυριως να τα πηγες καπου εστω διαγωνισμος ειτε απλως σε καποιον εκτροφεα με πειρα και να σου πει ναι.αυτο θελουμε κι ετσι πρεπει;;;Εχεις γετοιες αποδειξεις;;;Δεν εχω προβλημα με τον jk,με την ελλειψη αποδειξεων του εχω.Εγω καλως η κακως ξεκινησα με τα μαυροκοκκινα πριν γνωρισω το ιντερνετ...και στο ειχα προτεινει τοτε στο θεμα με τη λουτεινη νομιζω που ειπες αν θα πρεπε οι εκτροφεις κοκκινων να αναθεωρησουν τη διατροφη του...κατι τετοιο...σου χα προτεινει...να σου δωσω ενα πουλι δικο μ.να το βαψεις οοοοπως προτεινεις στα υπεροχα αρθρα σ εδω να το κατεβασω με δικα μου εξοδα σε διαγωνισμο να εχεις,αν το θες ακομη κι ετσι,ακομη μια επισημη επικυρωση ολων αυτων που λες τοσο καιρο για χρωστικες κλπ...και μαλιστα θα στο κανα δωρο κι απο περιεργεια κιολας να δω τα αποτελεσματα...δεν μου απαντησες τοτε...περασε καιρος...γι αυτο στο ξαναλεω...στοιχεια στην πραξη...το τι λεει η μανιτομπα η...δε ξερω κι εγω τα ξερουμε και τα βλεπεις και στο φεισμπουκ κι εσυ...αλλος λεει εδωσα αυυο τοσο.αλλος εγω το δωσα πιο πολυ και δν ειχα θεμα αλλος οτι το δωσε και του ψοφησαν...ποιος εχει δικιο κ ποιος αδικο...;...Καλη η θεωρια κ τα στοιχεια,αλλα στην πραξη θα δεις οτι 1+1 δεν κανει παντα 2

----------


## jk21

*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;  post 15 ,20*νομιζω ειχα απαντησει ....



περι θεωριων ...  ειναι θεωριες επιστημονικες ερευνες; ειλικρινα τις ανοιξες να τις διαβασεις και ειδες να μην αναφερονται σε πραξη και μαλιστα μετρησιμη σε ουσιες και αριθμο πουλιων ; ξερεις να επιτρεπεται να δημοσιευονται ερευνες που δεν εχουν γινει πειραματα για να αποδειχθουν ;

περι γραμμαριων κανθαξανθινης .... απλα ενισχυεις οσα υποστηριζω 


> πιστευω οτι κι αντι για 10 γραμμαρια στο κιλο αν βαλεις...ακομη κ 5 θα σου πω...το αποτελεσμα ειναι ιδιο...


αν συμφωνεις τοτε που διαφωνεις; εγραψα σε μελος να διαγωνιστει με λιγοτερο απο μιση χρωστικη απο τη συνηθισμενη; θα ερθει η ωρα και για αυτο .... σιγα σιγα  .Εδω προτεινω και με κανονικη δοση ...



σε πληροφορω παντως οτι πολλοι εχουν ξεφυγει απο τα 10 γρ που λε  ... ο κοσμος αν δεν επιμορφωθει για το πως θα αναζητησει την ποιοτητα ,θα το ψαχνει στην ποσοτητα ... θα βαλεις χερι να σταματησει αυτο; δοκιμασε την αυγοτροφη ... η φωτο με την αυγοτροφη που εβαλα δεν ειναι δικη μου  .. ειναι μελους μας που εκανε χρηση 


ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο το θεμα 

*Ήπιος τρόπος βαφής και αποτελέσματα του*και δες και ενα ξενο εκτροφεα να μιλα για υπεροχα αποτελεσματα που πετυχε (αλλα δεν ηξερε γιατι ... ) οταν προσθεσε corn gluten στην διαιτα των πουλιων του 

*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;  ποστ 29*

----------


## Harris 78

> Ολα τα αρχεια σου τα ανοιξα δημητρη και την αποψη που εχω δε μου την αλλαζεις,οτι δηλαδη εμμενεις στη θεωρια,δλδ στο οτι 1+1=2...Παραθετεις ερευνες και γραπτα στοιχεια τα οποια ο καθενας μπορει να βρει στο ιντερνετ...αλλα επειδη μιλαμε για ρατσες που,απ τον πιο απλο ως τον επαγγελματια εκγροφεα(πχ santi...) ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι ειναι αποτελεσματα πειραματων χρονων κι εν τελει καθιερωθηκαν απο μια επιτροπη.ειτε χρωματος ειτε τυπου κλπ...κι αυτες οι ρατσες εχουν τα χαραλτηριστικα τους που στην πραξη επιβεβαιωνονται η διαψευδονται...και για του λογου το αληθες το παραδειγμα της χρωστικης επειδη λεμε τωρα,που τουλαχιστον για την καθαρη καροφυλλη μιας κι αυτη χρησιμοποιουσα χρονια.πιστευω οτι κι αντι για 10 γραμμαρια στο κιλο αν βαλεις...ακομη κ 5 θα σου πω...το αποτελεσμα ειναι ιδιο...κι ομως ολοι οι εκτροφεις αν μαζεψεις αποψεις θα δεις μεσο ορο στα 10 γραμμαρια...γι αυτο ξαναλεω...ολα αυτα που ασχετα απ το κομματι υγεια,που δεν αμφιβαλλω ειναι οντως υγιεινα,εχουν και το κομματι του στανταρ...τα χεις δοκιμασει;;;Εχεις πουλια που να τα δοκιμασες και κυριως να τα πηγες καπου εστω διαγωνισμος ειτε απλως σε καποιον εκτροφεα με πειρα και να σου πει ναι.αυτο θελουμε κι ετσι πρεπει;;;Εχεις γετοιες αποδειξεις;;;Δεν εχω προβλημα με τον jk,με την ελλειψη αποδειξεων του εχω.Εγω καλως η κακως ξεκινησα με τα μαυροκοκκινα πριν γνωρισω το ιντερνετ...και στο ειχα προτεινει τοτε στο θεμα με τη λουτεινη νομιζω που ειπες αν θα πρεπε οι εκτροφεις κοκκινων να αναθεωρησουν τη διατροφη του...κατι τετοιο...σου χα προτεινει...να σου δωσω ενα πουλι δικο μ.να το βαψεις οοοοπως προτεινεις στα υπεροχα αρθρα σ εδω να το κατεβασω με δικα μου εξοδα σε διαγωνισμο να εχεις,αν το θες ακομη κι ετσι,ακομη μια επισημη επικυρωση ολων αυτων που λες τοσο καιρο για χρωστικες κλπ...και μαλιστα θα στο κανα δωρο κι απο περιεργεια κιολας να δω τα αποτελεσματα...δεν μου απαντησες τοτε...περασε καιρος...γι αυτο στο ξαναλεω...στοιχεια στην πραξη...το τι λεει η μανιτομπα η...δε ξερω κι εγω τα ξερουμε και τα βλεπεις και στο φεισμπουκ κι εσυ...αλλος λεει εδωσα αυυο τοσο.αλλος εγω το δωσα πιο πολυ και δν ειχα θεμα αλλος οτι το δωσε και του ψοφησαν...ποιος εχει δικιο κ ποιος αδικο...;...Καλη η θεωρια κ τα στοιχεια,αλλα στην πραξη θα δεις οτι 1+1 δεν κανει παντα 2


Φιλε Πανο και εγω εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου αλλα θα το δοκιμασω με 2-3 ζευγαρια μου και θα μου λυθουν οι αποριες.

----------


## eyes lf

καλημερα στη παρεα 
*Δημητρη, παντα θα σε υπερευχαριστω για καθε τι που με διδαξες και μου ανιξες τα ματια ... και οσα ευχαριστω και να πω ειναι λιγα ....*
εχει απο οταν αρχισα να ασχολουμε με τα ματζουνια για τα καναρινια  καταντισα να καλλιεργω με επαγγελματικες προδιαγραφες  τα δικα μου φαρμακευτικα και αρωματικα βοτανα και φυτα, και αρκετα απο αυτα τα μαζευω απο τους αγρους και φισικα με παρεα βοτανολογους της περιοχη μου .... μπικα στον χορο για τα καλα παρακολουθοντας μαθηματα γεωπονικης και βοτανολογιας με ειδικη εντατικη εκπεδευση, σεμιναρια, επαγγελματικα εργαστιρια αποσταξης και κατασκευεις βοτανοθεραπιες, εχιλισματα, βαμματα, αληφεσ, κυραλιφες, και αλλα πολλα  οχι μονο μαζουνια αλλα  και για ανθροπινη χριση ....




> Εφοσον καποιος εχει ετοιμασει *εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας* *σε γλυκερινη* ή εχει καποιο αλλο συμπληρωμα λουτεινης πχ απο *ταραξακο* (τα πεταλα του )  ,  
> 
> *Αν δεν εχουμε* ή δεν θελουμε να κανουμε προσθηκη σπαθολαδου ,*τοτε βαζουμε 2 κουταλιες της σουπας ελαιολαδο* ή ελαιολαδο στο οποιο ειχαμε αφησει να εκχυλιστει ριγανη ή δενδρολιβανο ή θυμαρι ή συνδιασμο τους




στο παρον εχω διαθεσιμο φετινης σοδιας *εκχυλισμα* *καλεντουλας σε* *ελαιολαδο* *και* *εκχυλισμα τσουκνιδας σε ελαιολαδο

*οπος και διαθεσιμο *εκχυλισμα βοτανων σε βρωσιμη Γλυκερινη* *ΡΙΓΑΝΗ ΘΥΜΑΡΙ  ΔΙΚΤΑΜΟ ΜΑΛΟΤΗΡΑ ΔΕΝΤΡΟΛΙΒΑΝΟ* *με αναλογίες**  2-1-1-1-1     

εκχυλισμα  ΠΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ σε βρωσιμη Γλυκερινη    

*


> Και κατι ακομα. Ειπες για εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας ή συμπληρωμα λουτεινης απο ταραξακο. Εγω εχω το *εκχυλισμα για την προστασια του συκωτιου που μου εδωσε η Δεσπινα* και την ευχαριστω. Κανει αυτο? Αν ναι σε ποια ποσοτητα



*Χαρη,* οτι εχω διαθεσιμο ειναι χαρα μου να το μιραστω με ανθροπους που νιαζονται για τα πτυνα τους, οπωσ νιαζονται επισεισ  να βοηθισουν αλλουσ οταν χριαζονται βοηθεια και εγω με την σιρα μου *σε υπερευχαριστω διμοσια για την βοη8εια που μου προσφερες να σε παντα καλα !!!

*και back to topic 
ο χαρης αναφερε *το εκχυλισμα* *προστασια του συκωτιου το οποιο ειχα ετιμασει με οδιγιες απο τον Δημητρη 
ειναι με βρωσιμη γλυκερινη, απιονισμενο νερο* * και αναλογιες απο 
**5 μεροι Αγκαθι Μαριας* (ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΝΗ)
*2 μεροι Ταραξάκο 
**1 μερος * *φύλλα αγγινάρας 
**1 μερος πρασινο τσαι* (camelia sinensis)
*1 μερος σπορος bella di note** 
1 κουταλια της σουπας* *ΛΕΚΙΘΙΝΗ*

----------


## Harris 78

Δημητρη στην ουδετερη βαζουμε καρπους οπως το βραχιλιανικο φυστικι?

----------


## jk21

φυσικα αν αυτο που θα προσθεσουμε , δεν εχει χρωστικες πχ αν καποιος θελει να τριψει goji berry 
δεν επιτρεπεται ,γιατι εκεινο εχει .Το βραζιλιανικο φυστικι ειναι οκ

----------


## Harris 78

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## αλχημιστής

Πολύ καλό και κατατοπιστικό το άρθρο ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------

